# Duralactin use



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I recently added an 11 year old rescued German Shepherd to my household and she is somewhat stiff in her movements (as is expected). There are many supplements available and I wondered if anyone has used Duralactin canine with any success for joint support? 

Many thanks for any advice,
Shannon


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

With my elderly G.S.Ds i always used Glucosamine and Chondroitin along with a starflower oil capsule.This works really well and they always had beautiful coats as well.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a 12 1/2 year old, and the only thing that has worked for her is sea mussel plus. I get it at www.vitacost.com If you check it out, you will have to type in sea mussel in their search box. It's done wonders for her!!!!


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

My last shepherd we gave her Deramaxx for her hips and joints. It worked great but the only thing is it's price.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Duralactin use?*

Has anyone used Duralactin? With other senior and dysplastic dogs, I have used combinations of glucosamine, chondroitin, glycoflex, rimadyl, deramax, Nupro Joint and tramadol. The reason that I am asking about Duralactin is that I would like to try something different with this dog and wondered if anyone has found that it helped their dog or dogs. 

Shannon


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I used Duralactin with my senior Golden. She had DJD, arthritis and spondylosis. I think it helped me avoid NSAIDs with her for a while, although I did eventually have to use them.
I also used DLPA.


----------

